# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Wel of geen belangen verstrengeling?

## afra1213

Farmaceutische bedrijven investeren enorme sommen geld in extraatjes voor doktoren in de hoop meer nieuwe medicijnen te verkopen.
Meer dan 160.000 Amerikaanse doktoren hebben dit jaar al gerelateerde betalingen ontvangen. Het gaat onder meer om gratis producten, advertenties, amusement, giften en de financiering van opleidingen.
Patiënten zijn bezorgd dat doktoren hierdoor alleen nog maar populaire winstgevende medicijnen voorschrijven. Grote farmaceuten als Pfizer, Eli Lilly en AstraZeneca (Goldman Sachs) staan bovenaan de lijst van bedrijven die veel meer investeren in marketing dan onderzoek. Er wordt geschat dat het afgelopen jaar in de Verenigde Staten zon 57 miljard is uitgegeven aan marketing.
De giganten beweren zelf dat ze slechts proberen open te zijn over de manier waarop ze zaken doen, maar de onthullingen komen op een moment dat steeds meer onderzoek wordt gedaan naar de farmaceuten en dat verschillende van deze bedrijven voor de rechter werden gedaagd.
Sommige van de onderzochte databases zijn zelfs opgezet naar aanleiding van strafrechtelijke onderzoeken naar illegale vormen van marketing om medicijnen te verkopen aan doktoren. Veel bedrijven geven de data niet vrij, maar wel is aangetoond dat Lilly en Pfizer in 2011 tenminste 90 miljoen hebben uitbetaald aan doktoren.
De Amerikaanse regering bereidt zich voor richtlijnen op te stellen die het openbaar maken van dit soort informatie verplicht maakt. Tegen 2013 moet het makkelijker zijn voor het publiek om de betalingen aan doktoren terug te leiden naar de verschillende bedrijven.
Momenteel laat de transparantie van websites die beweren openheid te geven over betalingen aan doktoren veel te wensen over. Zo is PharmaShine bijvoorbeeld gefinancierd door een oud-advocaat van de grote farmaceut Merck.
Critici klagen over de extreme belangenverstrengeling. Zij zijn van mening dat doktoren de gezondheidszorg*door het smeergeld negatief beïnvloeden. Zon 380 doktoren ontvingen in de afgelopen twee jaar meer dan $100.000 van medicijnproducenten.
Eén dokter zei dat hij geen financiering meer zou ontvangen wanneer hij een bepaalde presentatie niet woord voor woord zou oplezen. Week hij af van de aangeleverde tekst, dan zouden er veranderingen worden aangebracht in zijn contract.
Bovendien verzuimen vele gerenommeerde artsen van academische medische centra te melden dat ze miljoenen dollars hebben ontvangen van farmaceutische bedrijven. Openbaar aanklagers zeggen dat de betalingen leiden tot grootschalige illegale en overmatige voorschrijving van medicijnen. Hoelang wil men de buitensporige vergoedingen nog in stand houden?
Dr. John Rengen Virapen zat 35 jaar in het algemeen bestuur van farmaceut Eli Lilly. Hij spreekt over de vele misdaden binnen de farmaceutische industrie waar hij zelf ook jarenlang aan deelnam. Veel hiervan bereikt de bevolking niet omdat de industrie wordt beschermd door de media, de regering en de verantwoordelijke instanties.


Bron: Naturalnews.com

----------


## Luuss0404

Er is zeker wel sprake van belangenverstrengeling en de toezicht die hierop behoort te zijn faalt in mijn ogen...  :Frown: 
Was eens een uitzending over op tv (een consumenten programma, geen idee meer welke), maar artsen zouden geen gratis producten mogen aannemen van farmacie ivm onafhankelijkheid en dat bleek op grote schaal wel te gebeuren. 
En wetenschap wordt vergoed of opgezet in het voordeel van de farmacie en al het onderzoek wat negatief is wordt niet vergoed en simpel van de hand gedaan...

----------

